# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK شروحات :  لمن يعاني من مشكلة : Bad Environment : -1 ( Bad driver ) Current USB Driver 's not authorised

## bodr41

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *حل مشكلة التعريف :* Bad Environment : -1 ( Bad driver ) Current USB Driver 's not authorised 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خير اخي بدر

----------


## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بارك الله فيك على الموضوع القيم  وشكرا لك*

----------


## kojyy

تسلم ايدك يا بوب

----------

